# Excessive daytime sleepiness



## nabernhardt (Aug 16, 2011)

what are you using for ICD 9 code for above dx? Can we use hypersomnia?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 16, 2011)

780.5 Sleep disturbance; sleep disorder; insomnia; hypersomnia or hypersomnolence (excessive daytime sleepiness)


----------



## asaithambi (Aug 17, 2011)

nabernhardt said:


> what are you using for ICD 9 code for above dx? Can we use hypersomnia?



Yes! you can use 780.54 for excessive daytime sleepiness.


----------

